# Mohssen's Fitness Journal



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 4, 2021)

Hey, I thought I'd give this a try. I'm just going to write a general overview of what I've done at the end of the day.

This is going to be mostly food related because that is what I struggle with the most and also my lifts suck. at least for the time being.

I'm going to log everything on my phone and will post it here at the end of each day.

Also, this is my first time ever on any kind of forum and I've never written anything in English before so I don't know how to structure my shit. I'm looking forward to improving in that regard too.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 4, 2021)

Ive subscribed and will follow your journal. I like food and it relates so here along to track your Journey with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano (Dec 4, 2021)

Very good. Bro never worry that "your lifts suck". Every person starts some where and has a beginning to their journey. If you complete a lift that is hard for you be proud of your achievement , the weight compared to any one else does not matter. I am looking forward to reading your log.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 4, 2021)

I've started lifting and dieting 13 days ago. I started with 126.5 kgs now I'm at 122.5.

I am really trying hard to not lose fat too quickly but my fucked up brain always goes 0 or 100 and never in between. But I've been eating a lot more compered to my previous diets. When I diet I usually don't go over 600 calories per day. And I would lose 1/3 of my bodyweight in 2 months but this time I want it to do it responsibly.


*Day #13
2021/12/4


8:00 AM
Breakfast*

1 whole egg and 1 egg white. (Boiled)
4 small cups of tea and 3 small sugar cubes. 4 calories per cube.


*10:00 AM

Note:* yesterday was my rest day. I didn't have any problems except the usual knee and shoulder pain but today my right trap is cramped like a motherfucker. I don't know if I should push through, it's a pull day! (huh get it? Jokes for days😅)


*12:50 AM
Workout*

I'm done with today's workout. I rate it 6/10.
Didn't like my dumbell rows. They were low volume and not to failure. It's because how fucking big my stomach is. It'll get better when I get under 100 kgs.
I did: dumbell rows, bent over pulls to the chest, biceps, forearm. I didn't get to do sit ups because of back pain.


*1:30 PM
Lunch*

I'm done with my meal. It was half a cup of rice (uncooked) and 650 grams (raw and with bones) of boiled chicken. A pickle and a little bit of pickled greens.
I had water for a drink.





*Ingredients for the stew:*
chicken, rice, an onion (medium sized), a carrot (optional), tomato paste, spices.

*Recipe:*
1- chop and roast your onion (just a little bit)

2- add water on top of the roasted onion and your chicken

3- wait until the water boils then add salt, red pepper powder, black pepper powder (optional), garlic powder and a little bit of turmeric.

4- let it cook. Half way through you can chop a carrot in half or to 4 pieces and add it to the stew. The carrot takes some of the shitty smell and taste of the chicken. You can later eat the cooked carrot with the rice or you can just throw it away like me.

5- when the chicken is almost done add some tomato paste.

6- let it simmer and rest so that the broth becomes somewhat thick.

7- serve it on top of your rice. It's low calorie and It's absolutely delicious and also nutritious. The bones and cartilage don't go to waste. Studies show that they help with your joints. And not only you don't need to add any oil, It takes away a lot of fat from the chicken too!

*Pickled greens are home made and it consists of:*
Carrots, Cauliflowers, Jerusalem artichokes, Bell Pepers, a plant from the same family as the celery but it's very different and it's originaly native to Caucasus and Azerbaijan, hot green Peper, parsley, dill, all pickled in vinegar, salt and garlic.


*3:00 PM*
Had 3 small cups of tea


*5:00 PM*
I'm gonna have a couple of oleasters or elaeagnus or whatever it's called. I hate it.


*8:30 PM
Dinner*
Liver meat with around 1/4th of a cup rice and 1/4th of a potato. With 3 cooked tomatoes.





*9:15 PM*
2 cups of tea to finish the day

_______________________________

@The Phoenix @Yano thank you for your kind words.


----------



## eazy (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm rooting for you. Let's go.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 4, 2021)

That's great to hear @MohsenAirwave !  You have a good support group here, so don't hestitate to ask and engage in the other forums, and in creating your own threads.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 5, 2021)

*Day #14
2021/12/05*

My weight for today was 121.65 kgs


*8:10 AM
Breakfast*

A whole egg and one egg white with 2 cups of tea


*11:50 AM*

Banana low fat milk smoothy before my workout





*1:30 PM
Workout*

Done with the workout. I give it a 7/10.
I did close grip Bench press, inclined Bench press, half set of dumbell flyes, shoulder press, lateral raises and behind head tricep extension.

I stopped the flyes because of the uncomfortable feeling in my shoulder. And I also felt pinching while doing lateral raises. So my shoulders are really fucked up. I'm going to start doing rotator cuff exercises starting tomorrow to try to negate the popping, grinding and pinching. It was very uncomfortable.


*1:50 PM
Lunch*

I ate the same main meal from yesterday with a bowl of tomatoes and cucumbers + half an onion with lemon extract and salt.





*5:00 PM*

Had a tangerine as a snack


*7:35 PM
Dinner*

for dinner I had a can of tuna with some dill, one third of a cup rice and one forth of a boiled potato with 3 cooked tomatoes as the sauce + a pickle.

*



7:45 PM*

I had 2 cups of tea to finish off the day.


I don't know what i should do with my shoulders, specially the left one. I try to protect them as much as I can but I'm worried.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 6, 2021)

*2021/12/6
#Day 15*

I was 121.65 kgs today


*10 AM
Breakfast*

2 whole eggs


*1:00 PM
Lunch*

The exact same shit from yesterday with the same proportions. If it ain't broke why fix it?





*1:50 PM*

Today was a rest day but I had to do a few small shoulder correction moves. Gotta fix this shoulder some how. It grinds like a motherfucker. If I can't find a fix my bicep will fall off.


*3:35 PM*

2 cups of tea.
If you're wondering why I'm drinking so much tea it's because it helps with hunger. It really does. I would recommend it.


*8:40 PM
Dinner*

400 grams of ground beef, a pickle, 3 tomatoes  and a little bit of sumac.





*9:57 PM*

2 cups of tea to finish the day off.


I was itching to get a workout in today but I'm afraid that I'll fuck up my joints even more. I think it was a eight choice that I didn't do that.


----------



## eazy (Dec 6, 2021)

MohsenAirwave said:


> The exact same shit from yesterday with the same proportions.


I attribute a lot of my success to the ability to robotically eat the same thing day in day out.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 6, 2021)

eazy said:


> I attribute a lot of my success to the ability to robotically eat the same thing day in day out.


It really helps and I like the taste too.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 7, 2021)

2021/12/07
#Day 16

I weighed in at 121.9 today.


*10:40 AM
Breakfast*

A whole egg with an egg white with 2 cups of tea. 


*1:00 PM
Workout*

I worked out but an urgent thing came up so I had to cut it a little bit short. 
I did dumbell rows, inclined row, some corrective exercises, inclined bicep curl and  alternation between supinated and pronated curls.
All in all I Give It a 5 out of 10.


*1:50 PM
Lunch*

Had half a cup of rice with lentils and a very small amount of ground beef + 600 grams of chicken.
With it I ate some pickled greens and a pickle. 

*



6:20 PM*

Had 2 cups of tea


*8:40 PM
Dinner*

For dinner I had leftovers from lunch + chicken liver which I ate with 2 pickles. 





*9:10 PM*

2 cups of tea to end the day.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 8, 2021)

*2021/12/8
#Day 16*

I was 121.22 kgs today. Right on track!


*10:05 AM*

A whole egg + an egg white + 2 cups of tea 


*12:20 AM
Workout*

I'm done with today's workout. I'll probably do more corrective exercises later on. My shoulders were way better today and I wasn't in pain or anything I was just a little bit uncomfortable. I give this workout a 7 out of 10.
I did close grip Bench press, inclined Bench press, shoulder press, lateral raises and behind the head tricep extensions.

*1:55 PM
Lunch*

I had a home made "low calorie" "pizza". It's 600 grams of chicken like always + a round bread + 80 grams of low fat mozzarella + a little bit of Bell peper. 
I ate it with a pickle and some ketchup 😂





*4:20 PM*

2 cups of tea.


*8:00 PM
Dinner*

2 pieces of chicken + soup + 2 pickles





*8:50 PM*

2 cups of ceremonial tea to mark the end of my day. 


______________________

Now that I've lost a little bit of weight I can see a small peek in my bicep 😂 it's not much, I'm still obese and my muscles are weak and tiny but it's a start! I'm optimistic this time. I think in 3 months I can get back to where I was 2.5 years ago (muscle wise) and I'll progress form there but it will take much much longer to get back to my previous weight.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 8, 2021)

Decided to follow your progress.

You're going to make us all hungry with all them food pics!


----------



## PZT (Dec 8, 2021)

awesome food pr0nz


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 9, 2021)

How tall are you sir? 122kg on 172 cm is pretty thick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 9, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> How tall are you sir? 122kg on 172 cm is pretty thick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How did you know my hight? I belive I've never mentioned it. Or did I? I can't remember 😂 anyway, yes I'm 172 and I'm a very thicc boi 😂 hence the title morbidly obese 😅 and I'm trying to changed that.

This is a picture of me at 122.5 




If you'd like to know more about me go to my introduction post. 

Post in thread 'Hey there my name is Mohssen' https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/hey-there-my-name-is-mohssen.38864/post-744483


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 9, 2021)

You are not morbidly obese. When I said thicc I meant as in muscular. I am 152.5 cm so I assumed you were 6 feet tall, as I am short fella. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano (Dec 9, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> You are not morbidly obese. When I said thicc I meant as in muscular. I am 152.5 cm so I assumed you were 6 feet tall, as I am short fella.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


He's 5 foot 6 right ? at 172.... or am i really that bad at math lol I am 176cm an I'm barely 5' 8'' in sneakers.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 9, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> You are not morbidly obese. When I said thicc I meant as in muscular. I am 152.5 cm so I assumed you were 6 feet tall, as I am short fella.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 I'm not 6 feet I'm 5'6". And I am not muscular. My bmi is over 42 which means I'm morbidly obese. I just have somewhat good fat distribution



Yano said:


> He's 5 foot 6 right ? at 172.... or am i really that bad at math lol I am 176cm an I'm barely 5' 8'' in sneakers.



You are correct. I'm a girthy short fella 😅


----------



## Yano (Dec 9, 2021)

MohsenAirwave said:


> I'm not 6 feet I'm 5'6". And I am not muscular. My bmi is over 42 which means I'm morbidly obese. I just have somewhat good fat distribution
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. I'm a girthy short fella 😅


So am I !


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 9, 2021)

I meant to say I am 172cm, I thought you were taller than me.  and on top of that I had just woken up when I was trying to do the math.  I know 5 ft is 152 cm, but for some reason, I thought I was 5-ft tall this morning (LOL) and was basing 2.54cm/in = 152 was (5-7 or 5-8, which is my height , 5'-7".  I don't know how I got confused with all that this morning but I will tell you i had not yet had my first breakfast nor any coffee, so please disregard my early morning attempts to make any sense of my rational.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 9, 2021)

*2021/12/9
#Day 17*

Today's weight was 121.23


*11:00 AM
Breakfast*

Last night's leftovers + 2 cups of tea.





*2:30 PM
Lunch*

Split pea stew with beef. Half a potato + a little bit less than usual rice + Shirazi salad.
I didn't eat all the stew. I ate the meat plus like 10 spoons of split peas. It's still a lot of calories tho 😅





*4:30 PM
Failed workout*

I walked for half an hour. It was corrective walk to fix my knocked knee and posture.
Then I warmed up and did dumbell rows but then I couldn't catch my breath, I got a headache and felt like shit. I couldn't continue with the workout.


*8:00 PM
Dinner*

2 pieces of chicken breast with saffron, 2 tomatoes and a pickle + soup






11:40 PM
Workout

Mama didn't raise a bitch! I didn't have my end of the day tea because I had some unfinished business. I didn't have my afternoon tea neither. because of the failed workout.
Anyways, I finished my workout. Did a couple of T rows, inclined rows, some band stuff, inclined curls, alternating curls and all my corrective exercises. I got a headache tho!! Again!! Don't know what the cause is.

___________________________

I think I'm gonna go brew some tea now. Because my head is exploding right now.

And Thank-you to anyone who is following my journey of self improvement with me!🤗


----------



## eazy (Dec 9, 2021)

MohsenAirwave said:


> Thank-you to anyone who is following my journey


You're welcome. 




MohsenAirwave said:


> I had some unfinished business. I didn't have my afternoon tea neither. because of the failed workout.
> Anyway, I finish my workout.


This is why you will reach your goals.


You're doing great, keep going.


----------



## Yano (Dec 10, 2021)

The headache could you simply being low on calories , it's common in a deep cut to have a bit of head fog.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 10, 2021)

*2021/12/10
#Day 19*

I weighed in at 121.6 kgs today! Well that sucks... my knees also hurt a lot and I feel like shit and this sucks even more!!

 I couldn't sleep at all last night. I fell sleep after lying down in bed for hours!! And then immediately after that I woke up for a bathroom brake 😅 and when I finally went back to sleep again, after more or less an hour, a mother fucking piece of shit pigeon flew head first into my fucking window and woke me up in a panic. I couldn't go back to sleep after that. I only got like 2-2.5 hours of sleep maximum... Great start for the day 👍 😭


*10:30 AM
Breakfast*

A whole egg and an egg white with 2 cups of tea.


*1:40 PM
Lunch*

Chicken and rice (the usual amount but a little bit more chicken) with barberry and saffron + Shirazi salad.





*4:00 PM*

2 cups of tea.


*7:40 PM
Dinner*

Had 4 pieces of chicken with 2 pickles and 3 tomatoes.





*9:00 PM*

2 cups of tea to close the day.


*Workout*
Today was a rest day. I was tempted to skip the rest day but I came back to my senses but none the less I did some very slow walking for an hour or so to rehabilitat my fucked up legs and knees.


_____________________________


This concludes this week's work. I was 122.5 at the start of this week. And my goal for the week was to lose 1.25 kgs. In Tomorrow's weigh in I hope to see my desired result. If tomorrow I weigh in at 121.25 or in that proximity I'll be a happy man and after that I can calculate my next goal for the upcoming week.




Yano said:


> The headache could you simply being low on calories , it's common in a deep cut to have a bit of head fog.



I've done all kinds of crazy crash dieting in the past. There was a time once I lost 30 kgs in 2 months😂 but this time my calories aren't low enough to cause that. also I can feel that my body is OK because I haven't lost my body heat and my temperature hasn't dropped yet and I'm still sain and have not yet become a crazy maniac with anger management issues 😂😂

Actually now that I've reflect on the type of headache and symptoms; it was a familiar sensation. I think the cause was too much CO and CO2 exposure. I've settled the cuase now but It will take 20 days or so for my red blood cells to completely recover.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 11, 2021)

*2021/12/11
#Day 20*

I weighed in at 121.35 today which is 100 grams more than I would like. For my next week I want lose 1.3 Kgs and reach 120.05.


*9:30 AM
Breakfast* 

2 cups of tea + 1 whole egg and an egg white.


*12:00 AM
Workout*

I did the usual push stuff and some corrective exercises. Overall it was a good session I give it a 7/10.



*1:00 PM
Lunch*

My classic recipe with the same proportions as always. 





*4:00 PM
Afternoon tea*

2 cups of tea. 


*7:30 PM
Dinner*

5 tomatoes and a can of tuna





*8:00 PM*

2 cups of tea.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 12, 2021)

2021/12/12
#Day 21 / wasted day

I weighed in at 121.06 kgs today.

12:50 AM
Breakfast and lunch

Ate the usual + 4 cups of tea.




9:00 PM
Dinner

Liver + 5 tomatoes + a very small amount of mushrooms and corn + 2 cups of tea.





11:00 PM

Tried to get a workout in. I was so tired I couldn't even lift my ass off of the benches. It's safe to say that I fucking failed. I am very pissed. I even lost my temper 😐 and almost broke my fucking hand. not a good day.

As you can see this was a fucked up day. My whole schedule was in shambles. I couldn't even eat breakfast! Couldn't enjoy my afternoon tea. Couldn't do my end of the day tea. Didn't have any snacks and couldn't  even chew a gum! Couldn't do shit. Fuck...
I'm super pissed, very disappointed, a little nauseated and have a throbbing headache.


----------



## tmak (Dec 13, 2021)

Clearly you have the diet down. About how much a week are you spending on food?

Great work by the way!


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 13, 2021)

tmak said:


> Clearly you have the diet down. About how much a week are you spending on food?
> 
> Great work by the way!



 Well thank you 💙
Kind words really help.

If I were to convert my own currency to dollars I would say I spend around 120-140$ per month to cook for 2 But I eat most of it 😂

Food is very expensive here. Purchasing power is down and inflation is sky high. Wages are down and economy is collapsing. So not a good situation. Percentage wise, unfortunately most of our income goes to simple necessities.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 13, 2021)

@tmak


MohsenAirwave said:


> I spend around 120-140$ per month



Well shit. I think I underestimated my spending. Now that I calculated it properly it's more like around 200$ per month. 😅


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 13, 2021)

*2021/12/13
#Day 22*

my weight for the day was 121.1 kgs.


*11:30 AM*

Did dumbell rows, alternating curls, inclined curls, inclined rows, corrective stretches and exercises.


*11:45 AM
Breakfast*

2 egg whites + 2 cups of tea


*1:00 PM
Lunch*

The usual





*3:50 PM*

4 cups of tea.


*7:15 PM
Dinner*

7 tomatoes and a whole egg + 2 egg whites + a pickle + a peper + a small amount of corn and mushrooms.





*8:00 PM*

2 cups of tea to mark the end of the day.



Overall an hour of very very slow walk.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 14, 2021)

*2021/12/14
#Day 23*

I weighed in at 120.01 today. Yesterday Just before I went to bed I weighed myself and I was 121.4. I've lost 1.4 kgs in my sleep. I think I was doing HIT cardio while I was asleep 😂


*11:00 AM
Breakfast*

2 egg whites + 2 cups of tea


*2:00 PM
Workout*

Done with the workout. Almost no shoulder pain. A little bit of discomfort and some grinding.
Pushed myself really good on the bench press but then my tank emptied and my overall volume decreased a bit. But still a good workout.
I give it a 6/10.


*3:00 PM
Lunch*

4 pieces of chicken + bread + a pickle. Other ingredients are almost negligible.
I ate this with generous amounts of ketchup.





*3:50 PM*

2 cups of tea.


*8:45 PM 
Dinner*

One of the saddest pastas I've ever seen😂 something came up so I couldn't eat it right away so it got cold and dried out 😅 + a piece of chicken + tuna with dill + Shirazi salad + a slice of potato.





*9:15 PM*

2 cups of tea to finish the day.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 15, 2021)

*2021/12/15
#Day 24*

I weighed in at 120.00 kgs today. I think I've actually hit this week's goal already with 3-4 days remaining. So I'll try to up my calories a bit.


*8:00 AM*

Last night when I went to sleep I was in a good shape. I had lots of energy and no pain.

I woke up at 8:00 AM and I was in a bad state. I was so weak I barely got out of the bed without falling and hitting my head. My legs were wobbly and my posture was like shit. I was confused and disoriented.

I almost fell a few times till I got to the bathroom. I was like a zombie drone doing what I've always done.

Did what I do while in this state of confusion and weakness. My knees were caving in, my shoulder hurt and I was mentally just out of it.

Got out of the bathroom. Tried to get ready to attend my classes but I just couldn't. I went back to my bedroom and passed out there.

I set my alarm for 2 hours later so that I can at least catch my other class. Woke up by the alarm. Couldn't tell what the fuck was going on. I remember I wanted to get out of the bed but I apparently just passed out again or just fell back sleep.

I woke back up at 1:00 PM by a notification. It literally took me another 30 minutes to get out of the confused state. I was super weak and tense. I stumbled around until I gained a little bit of strength.

The confusion is gone but I have a severe brain fog. I don't know what the fuck happened. Hopefully I was just tired or something.


*2:30 PM
Lunch*

I had my lunch. I feel better. I haven't recovered all my strength yet but I'm not in a bad or worrying state. I still have a little brain fog and I'm sleepy. but overall I'm fine.

Let's hope that doesn't happen again.

250 grams of mutton + a vegetable blend + lime + beans + the same amount of rice as always + 2 tomatoes and an onion with lemon and salt + diet coke.
Vegetable blend consists of : spinach, leek, parsley and fenugreek.

I absolutely love this food. I can eat 10 kgs of this shit 😂





*3:40 PM*

2 cups of tea.

I feel fine now. I'm just a bit weak and sleepy.


*5:00 PM
Snack*

A small tangerine.

I'm starting to feel normal.


*6:10 PM*

Banna and milk smoothy to get my body those nutritions that it desperately needs.





*8:00 PM
Workout*


Done with the workout. I did dumbell rows, dumbell pullover, inclined row, inclined dumbell curl and alternation curls.
Overall it was a good workout. 7/10


*8:50 PM
Dinner*

Leftovers from lunch + shirazi salad + diet coke + 2 pieces of chicken.





*10:15 PM*

2 cups of tea.

I feel completely OK now.


45 minutes of slowly walking around plus some corrective stretches and exercises.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 15, 2021)

That episode sounds really weird man, I'd see a doctor and tell them what happened. Something isn't right.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 15, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That episode sounds really weird man, I'd see a doctor and tell them what happened. Something isn't right.



For sure I'll try to do that. Thanks 💙


----------



## eazy (Dec 15, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That episode sounds really weird man, I'd see a doctor and tell them what happened. Something isn't right.


This is how I am. Something not right, straight to urgent care.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 17, 2021)

*2021/12/16
#Day 25*

I weighed in at 119.98 today. 
*

11:30 AM
Breakfast *

2 whole eggs in butter + 4 cups of tea. 





*2:00 PM
Lunch*

As usual but with 1 extra piece of chicken. 





*4:10 PM*

2cups of tea. 


*5:36 PM*

Milk and banana smoothy.


*7:00 PM
Workout*

I only did 20 minutes of cardio and warming up and then close grip Bench and inclined Bench.

I cut my workout short because of my sluggishness and the grinding in my shoulder.

I know where the sluggishness comes from. I use a heater which works with natural gas and because it's super cold I had to turn it way up.
I live at a high altitude and a mountainous region so when you turn up the heat what small oxygen there is gets used up by the heater. It's not a problem when you just sit around or do your normal daily things but when you try to exercise or do a mentally and physically demanding task that's when it fucks you over. 

3/10


*8:15 PM
Dinner*

250 grams beef mixed with an egg and bread crumbs to make these patties + a piece of chicken + 2 tomatoes and a pickle + sumac





*9:00 PM*
2 cups of tea.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 18, 2021)

*2021/12/17
#Day 26*

I weighed in at 120.2 kgs today.
*

10:00 AM
Breakfast* 

2 whole eggs + 2 cups of tea.


*1:00 PM
Lunch*

The usual amount of chicken and rice + a little bit of beef and green beans. Tasty AF + Shirazi salad. 





*8:30 PM
Dinner*

leftovers from lunch + Aash ( a kind of traditional vegetable soup as broth, mixed with big ass noodles ) very high in calories. I ate in moderation. It was a gift sent by someone. Couldn't just throw it away and also it was delicious and awesome. 😅 + Shirazi salad. 





Today was my rest day.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 18, 2021)

*2021/12/18
#Day 28*

Today I weighed in at 120.00 kgs. This week's goal is met and its bang on! I am proud of myself that I could increase and decrease my caloric intake on command without binging or starving myself.

As I said before I am a polarised person. I go 0 or 100; I exercises 10 hours a day or don't even get out my bed. I fast and starv for weeks or eat 3000 calories each day. Moderation in most is what I am striving for. For a sustainable and healthy lifestyle.

I need a mindset that let's me make mistakes then comeback from them and continue and try to get better, not one that as soon as something goes left tells me to give up because there is no use anymore...

For next week I want to lose 1.2 kgs and reach 118.8 so I'm going to drop my calories again starting tomorrow.


*11:45 AM
Breakfast*

I ate 1/4 of our traditional bread (half of what is in the picture) it's called Yaghli or Kookea + yogurt + half a spoon of a kind of grape syrup. It's called Doushab. Also I had 2 cups of tea.





*2:30 PM
Workout*

Done with the workout. Did my pull program.
I give the workout a 6/10.


*3:00 PM
Lunch*

A full chicken breast with saffron and grilled onion + rice and Shirazi salad + diet coke.





*8:30 PM
Dinner*

I had 2 bigass "meatballs". They are not actually meat balls tho. It's called Kufte. It's a traditional Turkish dish. The ingredients are ground mutton, squished split peas and rice, flour, different types of greens and all kinds of crazy stuff and spices (every family has its own recipe), then you neat the mixture and it turns into a kind of dough then you make them into very big balls. in the center of it people use all kinds of stuff like eggs or plums and etc or you can simply use nothing like us.

but these weren't made from mutton. They were made from chicken breast and it tasted like absolute garbage 😂 I had them with an extra piece of chicken and 3 pickles.





*9:00 PM*

2 cups of tea.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 19, 2021)

*2021/12/19
#Day 29*

I weighed in at 120.1 today.


*11:30 AM
Breakfast*

2 egg whites + 2 cups of tea.


*2:30 PM
Lunch*

The usual





*5:00 PM*

2 cups of tea.


*7:00 PM
Workout*

Done with the workout. Did my push sets. Not a good workout and nor a bad one. I give it a 5/10.


*8:00 PM
Dinner*

Liver + mushrooms and a very small amount of corn + a pickle and 2 tomatoes + ketchup





*10:00 PM*

2 cups of tea.


_________________

Note to self: trust the process


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 20, 2021)

*2021/12/20
#Day 30*

I weighed 120.1 today. I'm under some stress and my sleep hasn't been great. So I'm hoping this is just water wieght retention because of high cortisol; and not me plateauing already.



*10:40 AM
Kick-starter*

A cup of this shit with 64-70 calories because I'm sleep deprived, I have an exam in 5 hours or so and I'm about to throw up. 




I know it's messy in the background and my cable management is atrocious but please don't pay attention to them. I shouldn't have taken a picture there...


*11:00 AM
Breakfast*

2 egg whites + 2 cups of tea. 


*1:35 PM
Lunch*

Had some of my favourite food! 





*4:30 PM*

2 cups of tea. 


*7:30 PM
Dinner*

Leftovers from lunch + 3 pieces of chicken + diet coke + Shirazi salad





*10:20 PM*

2 cups of tea.


Thank god today was a rest day. I would've felt bad If I had to skip a workout. I had an exam and I wasn't feeling well all day because of sleep deprivation.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 21, 2021)

*2021/12/21
#Day 31*

Well shit... this is not going that well huh... I weighed 120.08 today. 3 days into the week and I haven't lost anything...

I don't think anything is wrong with my diet. I reckon I should just move more.

Any feedbacks, observations or ideas? If you've got anything to say I'd love to hear it. 


*11:30 AM
Breakfast* 

2 egg whites + 2 cups of tea.


*2:50 PM
Workout*

Done with the workout. I give it a 5/10. I did my pull sets. 


*3:15 PM
Lunch*

The usual





*4:00 PM*

2 cups of tea. 


*9:15 PM
Dinner*

Tuna + a piece of chicken + tomatoes + 2 pickles





*10:30 PM*

2 cups of tea.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 21, 2021)

You're tracking calories, yeah?

What does an average week look like, calorie-wise?


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 22, 2021)

TODAY said:


> You're tracking calories, yeah?
> 
> What does an average week look like, calorie-wise?



Well I mostly eat the same proportions. I take pictures of what I eat. And I count calories before eating and decide how much I should eat not after it. The only thing I can't count properly is the chicken pieces because of bones and stuff.

Right now I'm in around an 8000 calorie deficit per week.

My breakfast is 40 to maximum 300 calories. But most days its just 40-150 calories.

For lunch I eat half a cup of rice which is around 100 calories + 4 pieces of chicken which usually equates to around 600 grams. ( weighed with bones and before cooking ) I have a hard time estimating how many calories that is Because of bones. But I count it as 600-700 + a 40 calories salad. My lunch comes to around 800-900 calories per day.

For dinner I eat what ever I get. Liver, chicken left overs, tuna and etc... my dinners usually don't  go above 400 calories. They usually are around that 300-400 ball park.

So I eat around 1040-1500 calories per day. And if I am losing weight too quickly I add in a banana milk smoothy for 200-250 calories.

Some days I have mutton and beef and calories go up a bit but I don't eat that much. For example I replace 600 grams of chicken with 150-200 grams of mutton. Or 250-300 grams of beef.

Sometimes I fo Dinner I just have 250 grams of ground beef with flour or bread crums and spices and I make patties with them.

I document every single thing I eat. Check my posts for pictures and information

If I've reached the week's weight goal I might eat a fruit or something and my dinner calories go up to around 500-600


----------



## TODAY (Dec 22, 2021)

MohsenAirwave said:


> Well I mostly eat the same proportions. I take pictures of what I eat. And I count calories before eating and decide how much I should eat not after it. The only thing I can't count properly is the chicken pieces because of bones and stuff.
> 
> Right now I'm in around an 8000 calorie deficit per week.
> 
> ...


Seems like you're doing a lot of guesswork here.

Are you actually using a food scale? Also, I'd strongly recommend that you at least acquaint yourself with one of the many calorie counting apps (cronometer is my personal choice) if you haven't already.

In any case, 1000-1500 calories is absurdly low for somebody in your situation. You should be able to consistently lose fat on considerably more than that without nearly as much risk of muscle loss, burnout, sleep disturbances, etc, etc...


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 22, 2021)

Would be cool to see what you are doing for workouts.

Lifts or exercises, sets and reps.

Diet is very important too though.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 22, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Seems like you're doing a lot of guesswork here.
> 
> Are you actually using a food scale? Also, I'd strongly recommend that you at least acquaint yourself with one of the many calorie counting apps (cronometer is my personal choice) if you haven't already.
> 
> In any case, 1000-1500 calories is absurdly low for somebody in your situation. You should be able to consistently lose fat on considerably more than that without nearly as much risk of muscle loss, burnout, sleep disturbances, etc, etc...



I do use a scale when packing my meat.

I use Google to get the calories. And also I've used precise calorie counting and logging before. It just isn't for me. this time I log things generally but with pictures so if I really have to I can go back and calculate.

I have a bad case of ocd. It just doesn't work for me. It takes away HOURS of my day and mental energy and after a while just fucks my brain up and I can't continue.

And for calories being too low, if I was a normal person you'd be right. But I'm essentially burning my BMR + 300 for workout each day + the thermic effect of the food. I am very very stationary. I do 60% of thing just in my bed. Do another 30% on my desk. That leaves 10% of my awake time actually moving a few meters.





Skullcrusher said:


> Would be cool to see what you are doing for workouts.
> 
> Lifts or exercises, sets and reps.
> 
> Diet is very important too though.



Sure. I do 3 sets of each exercise. I do an extra warm up sets for Bench, row and inclined row.

For my sets I try to hit the 2 first sets with 1-3 RIR. And I try to take the last set to failure. Sometimes I am successful and reach complete failure and sometimes I have to just roll with momentary failure (I don't like momentary failure)

That's for my rep scheme. For frequency I do 5/7 days. Before each workout I do 15-20 minutes of mild cardio and warmup.


*For push days:*

Close grip Bench + a single set of flies done as superset with the last rep of Bench.

Inclined Bench

Shoulder press

Lateral raises

Behind the head tricep extention


*For pull days:*

Dumbell row

Dumbell pullover

Inclined row

Inclined curl

Alternating curls.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 22, 2021)

*2021/12/22
#Day 32*

I weighed in at 119.7 today. 


*10:30 AM
Breakfast* 

2 egg whites + 2 cups of tea. 

*
2:40 PM
Lunch*

Same as always + diet coke





*8:00 PM
Dinner*

3 small pieces of chicken + mushrooms and a very small amount of corn + diet coke. 





*10:20 PM*

2 cups of tea. 


*2:00 AM
Workout*

I was busy today and then I fell asleep in the afternoon. Then I had to visit someone and I just couldn't get the workout in. So I got the chance to start working out at midnight.

I've never felt like this before. Holy shit I was strong today (for my standards). I had so much energy it was crazy. I was like a bear on crack 😂don't get me wrong I'm still pathetically weak but i'm comparing myself to me! Everything I touched was a PR!

After I finished my workout  I could immediately go for a pull day workout and do full PRs there too! 😅

My recovery was insane too. I would push myself to failure but then a minute later I was ready to do it again. 

I give it a 8/10. Very good workout. Holy shit





Not doing great weight wise tho. I think I might actually fail this week's goal. But none the less I feel great.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 23, 2021)

*2021/12/23
#Day 33*

I weighed in at 119.08 today! There may be a slight hope that I'll hit my target. I just need lots and lots of walking... but I'm busy


*11:45 AM
Breakfast*

2 egg whits + 4 cups of tea.


*1:30 PM
Lunch*

The usual and it slapped + diet coke





*5:30 PM*

4 cups of tea. 


*7:15 PM
Workout* 

Did pull sets... 5/10


*7:30 PM
Dinner*

An egg white + 3 tomatoes + 2 pickles + a small amount of corn + 2 pieces of chicke

Unfortunately went a 100 calories above what I was expecting... but I suppose a hundred extra calories won't do anything...






2 hours of slowly walking around and some corrective exercises.

The progress is slow but i can see it. My knees hurt much much less and I can walk kinda straight. A month ago when I started I was taking crooked steps and my left knee was a mess. My knee hasn't felt like this in 3 years...

My leftshoulder... oh my left shoulder is doing much better too. Not fixed or anything but man does it feel real good being able to move more freely with less grinding and pain. Also I've noticed my left shoulder is starting to look kinda normal again. For a long time it looked like a fucking rolled and elongated sausage😅 

I feel good. Progress will get slower and slower but I think if I keep it up in a few months I'll be good to go.


----------



## Yano (Dec 23, 2021)

MohsenAirwave said:


> *2021/12/23
> #Day 33*
> 
> I weighed in at 119.08 today! There may be a slight hope that I'll hit my target. I just need lots and lots of walking... but I'm busy
> ...


Well done man , glad you are on your way to reaching your goal.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 23, 2021)

Yano said:


> Well done man , glad you are on your way to reaching your goal.


Thank you 🙏


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 25, 2021)

*2021/12/24
#Day 34*

I weighed at 119.1
Unfortunately today is a rest day. I still have 300 Grams to lose and 2 days to go... (yes I kinda wiggled around and reasoned myself and made an extra day of time 😂 now I have to definitely hit my goal. No excuses.


*11:20 AM
Breakfast*

2 egg whites + 2 cups of tea. 


*1:45 PM
Lunch*

The usual





*5:00 PM*

2 cups of tea


*9:00 PM
Dinner*

¼ of a cup rice + half a potato + tuna + Shirazi salad + 2 pickles





10:10 PM

2 cups of tea



Well fucking great. Today I noticed i've torn my retinaculum in my right wrist. My tendons are sliding on each other and grinding and snapping when I turn my wrist. Fucking amazing...

I wasn't even ego lifting. I curl that shit like for 20 reps with strict form and squeezing + puase and control to reach close to failure. How did that tore my shit...

I felt the exact moment it snapped when I turned my wrist but I didn't give much thought to it. Fuck... I'm super disappointed. now I gotta live with a fucked wrist for the rest of my life or get surgery.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 26, 2021)

*2021/12/25 - No Workout/Busy day
#Day 35*

I weighed in at 119.35 today but I had a lot of clothes on ( around maybe 300-500 grams of extra clothing ). It's -10 degrees and I'm freezing...


*9:30 AM
Breakfast*

2 egg whites + 2 cups of tea


*12:00 AM*

I had a uni exam from 10:30 to 12
I couldn't get a workout in. And I am suppose to go somewhere in half an hour... I hope I can make some time for my workout.


*12:30 AM
Lunch *

The usual





*5:00 PM*

2 cups of tea.


*6:00 PM

Note:* I have a lot to do today... I had a worker around from 3 to 4:50 PM. I couldn't do my workout because of that.

And I have a project due tomorrow. Situation is looking grim 😂


*8:30 PM
Dinner *

Liver + 3 tomatoes + a small amount of corn + pickles





10:00 PM

2 cups of tea.



I ended up staying up and working until 4:00 AM. I'm almost done with my project but I couldn't do my workout.

And I stayed up until 3:00 AM studying for my exam last night. My sleep schedule is fucked.

Also yesterday I walked around for 3 hours!! And because I was so bummed out about my injury I forgot to include that.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 26, 2021)

*2021/12/26
#Day 36*

I weighed in at 118.34 today!! Holy shit I was supposed to hit 118.8 not 118.34... for next week I want to hit 117.6

I was so scared that I wouldn't hit my target I went over board. Time to tone it down a bit. 


*11:00 AM
Breakfast *

2 egg whites + 2 cups of tea. 

*
12:45 AM
Lunch*

Chicken breast and saffron + pasta + Shirazi salad 





*5:00 PM*

A cup of tea. 



*8:30 PM
Dinner*

Patties + sumac + 2 tomatoes and 2 pickles + ketchup





*10:30 PM*

2 cups of tea

2:00 AM
Workout

Today was a busy day too. I had the finishing touches on the project and sent it off.

I couldn't get my workout in earlier so I had to do it this late. 

I wish I hadn't. Horrible Workout. Lots of Shoulder problems and no energy

2/10 for trying


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 28, 2021)

*2021/12/27 - NoWorkout / Busy day
#Day 37 *

I weighed in at 117.85 today!! It's going too fast... I don't like it.

My skin has gone to shit! My hands look 30 years older. My skin is very dry and has lost a lot of elasticity. It's constantly irritated in diffrent parts across my body. Not a good experience.

My energy levels have crashed and most parts of my body ache. I haven't had this bad of knee pain since I started working 36 days ago... and I was pain free for a while in there...

I don't know. Maybe a refeed day is in order?


*1:00 PM
Breakfast*

2 eggs + 2 cups of tea.





*3:00 PM
Lunch*

The usual + half a potato





*6:00 PM*

2 cups of tea


*8:00 PM
Dinner*

Tuna + half a cup rice and half a potato + 5 tomatoes





*10:30 PM*

2 cups of tea + 4 wallnuts + a few raisins.



It was a busy day. Couldn't get a workout in.y workout situation is in shambles but I'm still in the game. I'm going no where. This is for life.

I would've given up if I was the same person as a few years ago.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 29, 2021)

*2021/12/28
#Day 38*

I weighed in at 117.675 today. I have to slow down with the weight loss. I think i'm losing just a bit too quickly.


*11:30 AM
Breakfast* 

2 egg whites + 4 cups of tea. 


*2:00 PM
Workout* 

I was doing my pull workout. I impinged my right shoulder while doing dumbell rows. I don't think it was that bad tho. Hopefully it'll get better till tomorrow. I don't have much pain, just a weird watery sound when I move my shoulder and a slight uncomfort.

I'm not going to give up... even with dozens of setbacks. 

Hopefully this wouldn't leave any permanent grinding or popping sensation like my left shoulder did when I hurt it back in the day. ( 7-8 years ago )

Left shoulder, left knee, right pelvic joint, right wrist and now right shoulder 😂 what's next?

Belive me I'm not ego lifting or doing crazy shit. I know the fundamentals. I just have a shit body made from Chinese recycled plastic; tight and brittle 😂😂


*2:45 PM
Lunch*

The usual + half a potato





*7:00 PM*

2 cups of tea


*8:30 PM 
Dinner*

Fresh trout + Shirazi salad + 4 tomatoes 





My shoulder feels much better. Hopefully as I guessed the damage wasn't that bad and it won't make any permanent issues.

Pain wise I'm good. It doesn't really hurt. I just wish for the watery sound and the moist sensation in my shoulder to go away.


----------



## solitude914 (Dec 29, 2021)

Excited to see where you go, I hit the "watch" button on your thread. Some of your food looks amazing, especially the (beef) liver.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 29, 2021)

solitude914 said:


> Excited to see where you go, I hit the "watch" button on your thread. Some of your food looks amazing, especially the (beef) liver.


Thanks 😅 you must see my bomb ass cheeseburgers and my own made up lasagna 😁 they are awesome. I also love Kate mac, mac and cheese and several other pasta recipes. I also love making old fashion French fries and hotdogs with cheese.

I also used to eat a lot of Mexican corn ( a food name ) eggs and sausages and lots and lots of high calorie cold salads and sandwiches.

They are all delicious and I take pride in making them 😅 specially my home made pepperoni pizza and Mashrooms and cheese pizza that I make from scratch.

I hope someday I could show them off. But it's unlikely because of the amount of calories they have 😅


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 30, 2021)

*2021/12/29
#Day 39*

117.35 kgs!!! What the hell? I can't stop it from dropping... I've already passed this week's target!! I was supposed to reach 117.6 at the end of the week. I'm at 117.35 with 3 days remaining...


*11:30 AM
Breakfast* 

2 egg whites + 2 cups of tea


*2:30 PM
Workout*

I had no shoulder pain but my right shoulder sounds like a wet pussy... I hope it gets better. It's grinding my gears. 

I did my push program
5/10


*3:00 PM
Lunch*

The usual + pickled greens and pickles + beans 





*8:00 PM
Dinner*

3 pieces of chicken with saffron and a little bit less than usual rice. 





*10:15 PM*

2 cups of tea


----------



## solitude914 (Dec 31, 2021)

Congrats on 117.35!


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 31, 2021)

*2021/12/30
#Day 40*

I weighed at 117.45 today. Gonna eat more calories today. It's not a cheat day per say. I'm going to track my calories meticulously and make my food as clean as possible.

I want to stop my rapid weight loss and give my body some extra nutritions to work with.


*12:00 AM
Breakfast*

2 eggs with tomato paste + 2 cups of tea


*2:30 PM
Let's make a "diet" Lasagna*

My white Lasagna's ingredients:

Beshamel suase:

Flour + dry milk with 0 fat + salt + vegetable oil + yeast + sugar + peper + onion powder + Indian nutmeg = 103 calories

10 grams of butter = 71 calories

400 ml of low fat milk = 180 calories

Lasagna:

250 grams of Lasagna = 595 calories


Stuffings:

800 grams of pure chicken ( no bones and etc... ) = 1600 calories

500 grams of mushroom = 110 calories

Topping:

30 grams of cheese = 100 calories


Total calories = 2764. let's make that 3000 to be safe.

I would have preferred "red" Lasagna with ground beef and tomato sauce and stuff but "white" Lasagna has way way less calories.

Also I normally would have used lots and lots of cheese(at least over 250 grams) in multiple layers, lots of more sauce and toppings and A lot more butter and milk.

I would've also covered the top of the Lasagna with aluminium foil to prevent the edges from drying out if I was cooking for someone else but I just prefer it this way. I like the contrast between crunchy edges with softness inside.

Now if It was a few months ago I would've downed this whole thing in one sitting 😂😂 it's a nutritious and balanced food if eaten in moderation. I'll divide this thing up and eat it incrementally.

From this thing 3/4 of it is mine and I'm going to eat it!



*4:00 PM
Lunch*

¼ of the Lasagna, 750 calories + pickles

I know nobody eats pickles with Lasagna but I use it to satiate myself.





*4:50 PM*

2 cups of tea


*7:30 PM
Workout*

Did a very light Workout. I don't feel any pain in my right shoulder but it feels wrong. It feels like it's not in its usual place... it feels loose.

How do I put it... it doesn't feel as stable as before. I kinda hope as the time passes it will go back to normal because it's very annoying.

It sounds like a wet ass pussy when I push or pull something... It's like the sound of a wet and soft tissue like fat or some kind of connective tissue grinding or moving against another soft tissue with a pocket of water and air in between. It makes a weird wet soft pop.

I hate it


*8:30 PM
Dinner*

¼ of the Lasagna 750 calories + pickles





*10:00 PM*

2 cups of tea.

_______________________




solitude914 said:


> Congrats on 117.35!



Thanks for the encouraging words.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 1, 2022)

*2021/12/31
#Day 41*

I weighed in at 117.75 today. That's because my glycogen stores have been somewhat restored and also Lasagna is a sodium heavy meal which causes water retention.

I don't expect my weight to go down for a few days but after that I predict it will drop suddenly just like before.


*12:15 AM
Breakfast* 

4 cups of tea + 2 egg white


*1:45 PM
Lunch *

Last piece of the remaining Lasagna + pickles , 750 calories





*3:40 PM*

2 cups of tea


*7:30 PM
Dinner*

Some Liver and 2 pieces of chicken with tomatoes and pickles. 





*Workout*

Today was my rest day... even if it wasn't I don't know if I could've worked out... I thought my injury was very mild and going to fix itself quickly.

I'm a bit more scared now... my right shoulder doesn't move as smoothly as before and it makes all kinds of sounds that didn't use to make. It doesn't hurt at all its just that something isn't right. 

Please don't let this be a life long problem.


2 hours of walking around and working on my legs and knees

_______________________

I walked around for an hour yesterday and forgot to mention that.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 2, 2022)

*2022/1/1
#Day 42*

I weighed in at 118.1 today 😱😂 
It's all water retention and gonna go away in a few days or a week.



*7:50 AM*

2 egg whites + 2 cups of tea


*1:40 PM
Lunch*

Ghorme sabzi + Shirazi salad + diet coke
Proportions same as always. 





*4:50 PM*

2 cups of tea



*Workout*

I decided to take the day off. I walked around , warmed up myself, did some stretches, worked on my knees and some posture corrections but I couldn't get myself to pick up the weights.

This injury is way more serous than I thought.
I'm not doing some body transformation for a limited time. I've decided to follow this path for the long term and I've decided no matter the obstacles and setbacks to come back and try to do a little better each time. 

I don't think a period of rest will make any real dent in my long term plan and goals but it might prevent a catastrophe.

Meanwhile I'll remain focused on my diet and trying to rehabilitat my legs and shoulders.

And it's not all doom and gloom!! My left knee feels soooo much better. My posture is much better too and I can move my left shoulder much more freely now! Less pain and less grinding... and I am steadily losing weight 📉 


*9:00 PM
Dinner*

4 pieces of chicken + leftovers from lunch + pickles and tomatoes + diet coke





*10:30 PM*

2 cups of tea.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 3, 2022)

*2022/1/2
#Day 43*

I weighed in at 118 kgs today. But that's OK. Its gonna come down. 

For next week's target I want to reach 116.4 Kgs.


*8:00 AM
Breakfast* 

2 egg whites + 2 cups of tea


*12:00 AM*

I did something that aggravated my right shoulder and I don't feel good. From the sound of it this won't go long away anytime soon. 


*1:00 PM*

2 cups of tea


*2:30 PM
Lunch*

the usual 





*4:30 PM*

2 cups of tea. 


*8:10 PM
Dinner *

Chicken + a little bit of corn + tomatoes and pickles





*9:40 PM*

2 cups of tea 


*Workout*

You know how it is... but I've slowly walked around for 3 hours and 30 minutes. 

And did some leg stretches.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 4, 2022)

*2022/1/3
#Day 44*

I weighed in at 117.15 today

*
9:30 AM
Breakfast* 

2 cups of tea + 2 egg whites


*11:00 AM*

2 cups of tea


*1:30 PM
Lunch*

The usual





*5:00 PM*

2 cups of tea 


*7:00 PM
Dinner*

Liver + mushrooms + corn + tomatoes and pickles





*9:00 PM*

2 cups of tea


*11:10 PM
I got the Hangers*

2 cucumbers 


*Workout* 

can't do shit. My right shoulder is too unstable and it hurts. Also it still makes all kinds of weird wet sounds. I think I might have popped a capsule or something in there. 

It's not bad enough to go see a doctor but it will take a lot of time to heal...


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 5, 2022)

*2022/1/4
#Day 45*

I weighed in at 116.91


*9:30 AM
Breakfast*

2 cups of tea + 2 egg whites


*2:00 PM
Lunch*

Chicken and rice but the chicken is baked with a walnuts and pomegranate suase.

 One of the most delicious and sweet and sour foods you've ever heard of. It's insanely good but has a lot of calories. That's why I didn't put any extra suase on my rice. Just the flavour that the chicken got...





*4:00 PM*

2 cups of tea


*9:00 PM
Dinner*

5 pieces of chicken (oven baked coverd in yogurt and bread crums) + Shirazi salad





10:30 PM

2 cups of tea


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 6, 2022)

*2022/1/5
#Day 46*

I weighed at 116.45 today


*11:35 AM
Breakfast*

2 egg whites + 2 cups of tea


*4:00 PM
Lunch*

Fish + half a cup of rice + half a potato + a few tomatoes + a lemon + 2 pickles





5:00 PM

2 cups of tea


10:00 PM
Dinner

800 grams of chicken breast... that's a lot of chicken breat!! 😂





11:00 PM

2 cups of tea


*Workout update: *It's still sucking. I can't do legs because of my knees... and can't do upper body because of the shoulders. Hopefully they get better soon enough.


I ate a lot of fucking protein today. A kg of fish + 800 grams of chicken breast! I've already hit my target weight for the week... just trying to balance things out.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 7, 2022)

*2022/1/6
#Day 47*

I weighed in at 116.725


*10:50 AM
Breakfast *

2 egg whites + 2 cups of tea


*2:00 PM
Lunch*

3 pieces of chicken + a small kebab + half a cup of rice + pickles + pickled greens + sumac + diet coke





*6:00 PM*

2 cups of tea


*9:00 PM
Dinner*

2 pieces of chicken + chicken broth + a small amount of corn + tomatoes + pickles





*10:15 PM* 

2 cups of tea


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 9, 2022)

*2022/1/7
#Day 48*

I weighed in at 116.33 today. 


*11:00 AM
Breakfast*

2 egg whites + 2 cups of tea 


*1:50 PM
Lunch*





*4:00 PM*

2 cups of tea 


*7:40 PM
Dinner*





*9:30 PM*

2 cups of tea


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 9, 2022)

*2021/1/8
#Day 49*

Weighed in at 116.65

For next week I want to reach 115.2kgs

I am in a world of pain. 16+ hours of work and study each day for the last few days... i might just drop dead. I barely get the time to upload an update here. I can't catch up with others or write a better journal for the time being


*10:15 AM*

4 cups of tea + 2 egg whites. 


*2:00 PM
Lunch*





*4:00 PM*

2 cups of tea


*8:15 PM
Dinner*





*10:00 PM
2 cups of tea


11:30 PM*

An orange


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 11, 2022)

*2021/1/9
#Day 50*

I weighed in at 116.26

I am currently a walking zombie. I haven't slept properly in a week or so.

I have so many final exams it's crushing me. Literally! I've been sitting in a chair for 19+ hours per day for the last week. And I have another 12 days of this shit to go through. My back is hurt from sitting that much.

I haven't got a full night sleep in days...

I'm in shambles...

I had so much shit to do didn't get the time to log things but i got pictures of what I ate.

I also had an orange and some tea with an instant coffee through out the day.

11-12 more days of this torture and its over. I can finally get back on with my life.

I also tried to do some stretches... very dumb idea. My shoulder was getting better but while stretching something poped with the loudest sound in my fucking shoulder. It wasn't a normal pop with gas or anything. Something literally exploded inside and now it's gone back to pussy sounds and it's even worse.

After all this shit show is done I'm going to see a doctor. So hopefully in 10-12 days...


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 11, 2022)

*2021/1/10
#Day 51*

I weighed in at 116.13 


*9:00 AM
Breakfast*

2 cups of tea + 2 egg whites. 


*12:40 AM*

2 cucumbers


*2:00 PM
Lunch*

Same as always





*7:40 PM
Dinner*

Chicken and lentis with half a potato





*11:00 PM*

2 cups of tea



At this rate I'm going to have a fucking spinal injury from sitting this much...

Also fuck the shoulder. It's getting on my nerves


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 11, 2022)

*2022/1/11
#Day 52*

I weighed in at 116.35


*7:00 AM
Breakfast* 

2 cups of tea + 2 egg whites + Instant coffee


*1:30 PM
Lunch *

I was so busy couldn't eat a proper lunch. Had some cold and dry ass leftover chicken straight out of the fucking fridge with ketchup and shit.

Naan + 2 pieces of chicken + tomatoes and pickles.




*4:00 PM*

2 cups of tea


*9:00 PM
Dinner*

What I usually eat for lunch!






My shoulder is frustrating me I'm not gonna lie... 
I have all this shit going on and this motherfucker doesn't help...


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 11, 2022)

I gotta say I'm impressed with myself that I've stuck with my diet through out this much stress and mental strain...

It shows that this time I've done things in a way that doesn't require much mental effort. I'm proud of that ngl.

But also I'm very angry and sad that I can't workout.

Specially the shoulder robs me the wrong way
.. just want to rip it off and throw it for the dogs.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 13, 2022)

*2022/1/12
#Day 53*

I weighed in at 115.7 kgs today. 


*9:20 AM
Breakfast*

2 cups of tea + 2 egg whites. 


*1:20 PM
Lunch *





*5:40 PM*

2 cups of tea 


*8:10 PM
Dinner*


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 16, 2022)

*2022/1/14
#Day 55*

I weighed in at 115.75. I hope I can hit my goal. I haven't been mobile in a long time because of how much studying I do. I'll try to get some steps in tomorrow if I can make time in my schedule.


*10:00 AM
Breakfast *

2 egg whites + 4 cups of tea


*1:00 PM
Lunch*

The usual + a bowl of yogurt with cucumbers and dill.





*5:00 PM*

4 cups of tea 


*7:35 PM 
Dinner*

700 grams of ground beef. Its not burned. The lighting is shit 😅





*8:10 PM*

2 cups of tea. 

I think my shoulder is healing but my back definitely is not looking good. It's been 15 days of 24/7 sitting in a chair while slouched on a table writing fucking equations...


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 16, 2022)

*2022/1/15
#Day 56*

No data. I didn't even weigh myself. I just have 2 pictures of what I ate.

The only thing I can say was that I stuck to my diet no need to worry.

I can't wait for this torture to end. Almost there...

*Breakfast* ====> tea and egg whites

*Lunch* ====> a baggott with 2 hotdogs and a little bit of cheese + tomatoes and a pickle

*Dinner* ====> 4 pieces of chicken + Shirazi salad


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 16, 2022)

*2022/1/16
#Day 57*

I weighed in at 115.375! I'm 175 grams above what I had hoped to.

For the next week I want to loose 1.15 kgs of weight and reach 114.250

Also I don't know if I've mentioned this or not but I'm officially out of the morbid obesity zone. I currently have second class obesity. I'll keep you updated on that.


*8:30 AM
Breakfast*

2 cups of tea + 2 egg whites


*12:50 AM
Lunch*

Chicken rice with yogurt and cucumbers.





*7:20 PM
Dinner*

I don't know what these things are called. It's just ground beef + wall nuts + tomato paste + onions and etc... inside a dough baked in oven. Had it with pickles and tomatoes.





*9:10 PM*

2 cups of tea


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 16, 2022)

Cucumber yogurt looks amazing


----------



## TODAY (Jan 16, 2022)

MohsenAirwave said:


> Also I don't know if I've mentioned this or not but I'm officially out of the morbid obesity zone. I currently have second class obesity. I'll keep you updated on that.


Fuck yes. That's a huge milestone.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 17, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Cucumber yogurt looks amazing



I really love it 😅 specially it's contrast in tempreture and texture with cooked rice.



TODAY said:


> Fuck yes. That's a huge milestone.



Thanks


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 20, 2022)

Let's fucking gooooo. I'm free again!! Got a lot of catching up to do, So let's get posting.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 20, 2022)

*2022/1/17
#Day 58*

I weighed in at 114.6 kgs today! I thought I had not hit my target weight for the previous week. I guess I was wrong, I was just bloated.


*10:50 AM
Breakfast* 

2 egg whites + 2 cups of tea 


*1:30 AM
Lunch*

rice, french fires and lamb stew with split peas





*8:40 PM
Dinner*

A chicken's full breast cooked in oven





*10:00 PM*

2 cups of tea


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 20, 2022)

*2022/1/18
#Day 59*

I weighed in at 114.8 kgs today.



*10:10 AM
Breakfast* 

5 cups of tea + 2 egg whites.


*2:50 PM
Lunch *

Rice and chicken with a little bit of ground beef and green beans (snap beans?)





*5:00 PM*

2 cups of tea


*Note*:  I'm so fucking over this shit... one more day of torture and its over.

I'm fucked up right now. I have a killer headache, like half of my head is chopped off. I also have a bad back pain. Can't sit straight anymore and on top of that it's -15 degrees... it's a shit show.

I have a lot to do and no will left to do it...


*8:10 PM
Dinner*

Leftovers 





*9:40 PM*

2 cups of tea


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 20, 2022)

*2022/1/19
#Day 60*

Weighed in at 114.8 kgs today. 


*10:15 AM
Breakfast *

4 cups of tea + 2 egg whites


*1:20 PM
Lunch*

The usual





*8:00 PM
Dinner*

Rice fish potato and tomatoes with pickles!





*11:05 PM* 

4 cups of tea


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 20, 2022)

*2022/1/20
#Day 61*

I weighed in at 114.8 kgs.

Finally today is the day that I gain back freedom.


*10:00 AM
Breakfast *

4 cups of tea + 2 egg whites


*12:50 AM
Lunch *

The usual





*5:00 PM*

2 cups of tea


*7:50 PM
Dinner*

Ground beef + corn + tomatoes and pickles. 





*9:30 PM*

2 cups of tea


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 22, 2022)

*2022/1/21
#Day 62*

I weighed in at 114.5 kgs today.


*10:45 AM*

5 cups of tea + 2 egg whites


*1:05 PM
Lunch*

The usual





*4:10 PM*

2 cups of tea


*8:45 PM
Dinner*

I ate a lot of fucking chicken... should've stopped sooner. Got a little out of hand 😅

I ate like 8 pieces. Around 1.6 kilograms...






*9:30 PM*

2 cups of tea


*11:40 PM*

2 cups of tea


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 22, 2022)

I feel like shit and might have a concussion. I was parked by the side walk and this guy with around 80 km/h hit my car. I was in the car and it folded in half.

I'm in a rough place financially... the car... I wanted to sell it. I might not be able to recover from this... I just wanna...


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 22, 2022)

MohsenAirwave said:


> I feel like shit and might have a concussion. I was parked by the side walk and this guy with around 80 km/h hit my car. I was in the car and it folded in half.
> 
> I'm in a rough place financially... the car... I wanted to sell it. I might not be able to recover from this... I just wanna...


Hang in there man, everything will work out.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 6, 2022)

Hope all is well with you bro.  Haven't seen your posts in a while.  Hang onto those goals!


----------

